# Baby clothes



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, we are moving home soon and I will have some baby clothes that my daughter has outgrown (as well as some things we dont want to take, but somebody might want (shoes, clothes etc). Are there second hand / charity shops around Thessaloniki that take these?


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi 
as no one else has answered, I'm guessing like me they find salonika lacking in second hand shops. When my sister faced a similar problem, she just left a nice package next to the bins. I hear churches are also good. Its a shame as some of my friends are really struggling to buy stuff for babies that wont be needed for long, but if they cant get hand me downs, whats the alternative? 
Moving house is far too stressful to really deal with this - so i reckon if i were you id just leave a package in the church. If your really organized though, it could prove a great way of getting in to your new comunity.
Good luck


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for your response. You're right, it is a shame. Would be great to have a store like Farrah (in the UK) - as I found these fantastic for dropping off things we dont need and picking up things we do.


----------

